
Tesla: Famous Korean Actor Threatened Us - electic
http://gizmodo.com/tesla-famous-korean-actor-who-is-suing-us-threatened-t-1790677044?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+gizmodo%2Ffull+%28Gizmodo%29
======
grzm
Full title is "Tesla: Famous Korean Actor Who is Suing Us 'Threatened to Use
His Celebrity Status in Korea to Hurt Tesla'"

In my opinion, a more accurate shortening would be "Korean Actor Sues Tesla".

First line:

 _On Friday, a South Korean celebrity named Ji Chang Son filed a lawsuit
against Tesla, which alleged his Model X spontaneously accelerated as he was
parking it into his garage, ramming through his living room, and injuring him
as well as his son, who was in the car with him._

------
Spitzerl
Tesla is crying like a little baby?

Give me a break...

